# Campsite Trick Results: 64 Campsite Visitors, 33 Smugs later...



## ThePhantom (Apr 25, 2020)

Raymond has finally shown up on my campsite! He was a pain in the ass to convince to move in but I was persistent and eventually won his damn card game!

Spent a couple of days using the campsite trick and honestly this is probably the most guaranteed way to get your dreamies (aside from purchasing them, of course). The game REALLY did not want to give him to me. 33 is a significant number of smugs because there are only *34* in the game. None of them were repeats. The 34th would have been Pietro (someone I previously had). I had him move out to a friend's island early on during the process so that I wouldn't have any smugs living on my island. Every single smug villager in the game has stepped foot on my island now.

I'm so glad this is over and now I can finally relax. My island has been ravaged by overgrowth of weeds and flowers. I'm surprised my mailbox hasn't exploded from all the letters and presents from villagers. Friends are going to have a field day pulling weeds for their hedges 

Some takeaways:
- I never had any repeats, so I suspect the game tries to diversify visitors while also biasing towards the personality type your island lacks.
- 51.6% of visitors were smug (33/64)
- Days between campsite visitor ranged between 7 and 24, which emphasizes the importance of TTing at least 7 days after a campsite visit. I recorded these in the link below.
- *Don't give up! This applies not only to the campsite trick but also when convincing the visitor to move in. Keep at it and you'll eventually get what you want!*









						Campsite Results
					

Campsite Visitors  Visitor #,Date,Villager,Personality,Animal,Days Between,Personality,Count 1,6/7/2020,Eugene,Smug,Koala,Pietro move out 6/17/2020,Smug,33 2,6/18/2020,Plucky,Sisterly,Chicken,11,Sisterly,2 3,6/29/2020,Croque,Cranky,Frog,11,Cranky,3 4,7/7/2020,Paula,Sisterly,Bear,8,Lazy,6 5,7/17/2020




					docs.google.com


----------



## xara (Apr 25, 2020)

damn congrats on finally getting him!


----------



## thelonewanderer (Apr 25, 2020)

But I don't want Raymond?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 25, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> But I don't want Raymond?



Then don't get Raymond? Why would you even post this? The OP just posted their results. It's entirely unrelated to you, or even the rest of us.


----------



## Moon Cake (Apr 25, 2020)

Congrats! I got Raymond through this method too. It took me 26 tries thankfully but major props to you for sticking it out!


----------



## Loriii (Apr 25, 2020)

Congrats! I know that feeling as I've gotten 40+ campers and only 7 smug villagers left  before finally seeing him. It's worth it haha


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 25, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> But I don't want Raymond?


...And? The OP was just posting their experience to share that the campsite method works, and their excitement for getting Raymond. It works for other villagers too, not just him.

Congratulations OP! I might try this method to get Ketchup or Dom.


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 25, 2020)

thelonewanderer said:


> But I don't want Raymond?



Perfectly fine to not want him. The campsite trick will work for other dreamies too!


----------



## sigh (Apr 25, 2020)

big congrats on getting your desired villager from the trick!!!! so happy for you!! i'm glad to see this working out for people. i've been doing it myself now actually, for like maybe 2 days so far? still no sign of raymond yet but i'm not going to give up, i'm in way to deep to stop now.

once i manage to find him, i'm probably going to make a thread sharing my data too


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 25, 2020)

so basically your just going back and forth in time? that's neat definitely going to try this tonight!


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 25, 2020)

just a note, I think that the "You can not find campers on dates you have already Time Traveled to." has been patched out somehow recently. I did this method to get marshal and jumped to march, 2021 (and jumped back) but have gotten multiple campers since the patch hit (I have been doing some TTing trying to cycle a bit).


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 25, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> just a note, I think that the "You can not find campers on dates you have already Time Traveled to." has been patched out somehow recently. I did this method to get marshal and jumped to march, 2021 (and jumped back) but have gotten multiple campers since the patch hit (I have been doing some TTing trying to cycle a bit).


I heard somewhere that they made campers appear more frequently in the patch


----------



## Romaki (Apr 25, 2020)

Awesome that it works! I want to have 10 different personalities, so I might use the trick in the future.


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 25, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> I heard somewhere that they made campers appear more frequently in the patch


That's interesting then, I wonder what the new spawnrate is and if jumping a week after a camper still works. I might do some testing later.


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 25, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> so basically your just going back and forth in time? that's neat definitely going to try this tonight!



Actually you have to keep moving forward in time. Good luck tonight! This is the guide I used: https://docs.google.com/document/d/19UjxJjw9GZ8BGm5mcDERelZLjCoC26wUW6TJVlnrCV0/edit



Mikaiah said:


> That's interesting then, I wonder what the new spawnrate is and if jumping a week after a camper still works. I might do some testing later.



For what it's worth, I found that it took anywhere between 7 and 24 days before another camper spawned. Granted, I TT'd 7 days after I saw a camper so I could have missed potential campers that would have shown up sooner. I recorded the days between encounters in my spreadsheet!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 25, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> That's interesting then, I wonder what the new spawnrate is and if jumping a week after a camper still works. I might do some testing later.



Now that its mentioned, I got a camper today and I believe its only been 3 days since my last one. Could chalk it up to good luck since I think 3 days past since last camper is about 10% chance, but.. yeah.


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 25, 2020)

ThePhantom said:


> For what it's worth, I found that it took anywhere between 7 and 24 days before another camper spawned. Granted, I TT'd 7 days after I saw a camper so I could have missed potential campers that would have shown up sooner. I recorded the days between encounters in my spreadsheet!


was all of this done post-patch?


----------



## Rosch (Apr 25, 2020)

I actually had a camper appear *5 days* after the previous one, but I've only encountered this once.

Anyway, I've used this method to get Elvis after 70+ campers. Started May 2020 and reached June 2022. I'm not looking for Raymond and I only had one smug, but wow... he didn't show up.


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 25, 2020)

Mikaiah said:


> was all of this done post-patch?


Yup, I started this process Thursday night (4/23) and finished this morning (4/25). All of this was post patch; I haven't been able to participate in the Nature Day events.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 26, 2020)

I also found out that if you keep jumping back and fourth 8-15 days you'll get a good amount of campsite villagers too! (for example, May 1st to May 15th then back to May 1st and so on)

I was attempting to kick someone out for an empty plot, and I jumped from april 24th (the current day I did it on) to may 8th back and forth several times, and got so many campsite villagers (though since I wasn't actually trying to get campsite villagers, I didn't pay much attention to the stats)


----------



## Rosch (Apr 26, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> I also found out that if you keep jumping back and fourth 8-15 days you'll get a good amount of campsite villagers too! (for example, May 1st to May 15th then back to May 1st and so on)
> 
> I was attempting to kick someone out for an empty plot, and I jumped from april 24th (the current day I did it on) to may 8th back and forth several times, and got so many campsite villagers (though since I wasn't actually trying to get campsite villagers, I didn't pay much attention to the stats)



I wanted to do this again because I've been searching for Rudy and Punchy. But the farthest I've reached was June 14, 2022. I really don't want to continue that far because I've returned to the current date after I finally had Elvis.

So, I just want to confirm and clarify... does that mean I can just do May 1 to May 15 infinitely?
I might be repeating what you just said, but my brain is not digesting info properly right now.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 26, 2020)

Rosch said:


> I wanted to do this again because I've been searching for Rudy and Punchy. But the farthest I've reached was June 14, 2022. I really don't want to continue that far because I've returned to the current date after I finally had Elvis.
> 
> So, I just want to confirm and clarify... does that mean I can just do May 1 to May 15 infinitely?


Yeah! I just traveled up fifteen days and then backwards to the original date over and over again. I had to do this at least 20 times, and I got maybe 5(?) in the campsite in the process. Including Chief and Rosie! I'm not sure how well it works since I was only doing it to get someone with a thought bubble, but I hope it helps!


----------



## Rosch (Apr 26, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> Yeah! I just traveled up fifteen days and then backwards to the original date over and over again. I had to do this at least 20 times, and I got maybe 5(?) in the campsite in the process. Including Chief and Rosie! I'm not sure how well it works since I was only doing it to get someone with a thought bubble, but I hope it helps!



That's cool to know. Thanks!


----------



## hootenanny (Apr 26, 2020)

i did the campsite method before the latest update, and before it, the 'only works on dates you've never passed before' part was definitely true-- i tested extensively & never got a camper when TTing through days i had jumped past before. BUT post-update, something seems to have changed in the game that's made it possible to get campers without following that specific rule! very good news for people who want to do the method, but don't want to TT more than a few months at a time.


----------



## sicklewillow (Apr 26, 2020)

Congrats on getting Raymond. My luck have run out when I got Raymond last week, now I have failed to locate Kid Cat when I was island hopping last night. 

It seems I need to evict my only Jock in my village and hope campers will come to my island soon.


----------



## Emzy (Apr 26, 2020)

Congrats on getting Raymond!!! I wanna try it out since I don't have all 10 personalities and I was wondering if any villagers moved out without telling you? From my understanding,  you exit the game as soon as isabelle tells you that there are no campers so you can't check for thought bubbles...?


----------



## nyanicat (Apr 26, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> I also found out that if you keep jumping back and fourth 8-15 days you'll get a good amount of campsite villagers too! (for example, May 1st to May 15th then back to May 1st and so on)
> 
> I was attempting to kick someone out for an empty plot, and I jumped from april 24th (the current day I did it on) to may 8th back and forth several times, and got so many campsite villagers (though since I wasn't actually trying to get campsite villagers, I didn't pay much attention to the stats)


Wait I just want to confirm we can get campers on days we already visited now?! I’m all the way in October and if possible I’d like to just stick to a concise month instead of traveling all the way forward


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 26, 2020)

nyanicat said:


> Wait I just want to confirm we can get campers on days we already visited now?! I’m all the way in October and if possible I’d like to just stick to a concise month instead of traveling all the way forward


Yes. I'm not completely sure how it works, but I do know that I have gotten them on the same day. I think it's more of a distance between visits rather than days thing


----------



## nyanicat (Apr 26, 2020)

Aleigh said:


> Yes. I'm not completely sure how it works, but I do know that I have gotten them on the same day. I think it's more of a distance between visits rather than days thing


Thanks for the info! It’s good to know I can go back to my original date and not be stressed out about keep having to go forward


----------



## Rosch (Apr 26, 2020)

According to the guide, if 6+ days have passed since the previous camper, there's a 20% chance of a new camper appearing.

According to Aleigh's data above, in around 20 times of going back and forth between 7-15 days, there were around 5 campers, which is 25%. So yeah.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Ok so I have a camper that I don't want so I jump 7 days and I'm guaranteed a camper? I'm a little confused still


----------



## Rosch (Apr 26, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> Ok so I have a camper that I don't want so I jump 7 days and I'm guaranteed a camper? I'm a little confused still



There is no guarantee between those 7 days. It can happen more than that. You have to keep travelling one day forward until a camper appears.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Rosch said:


> There is no guarantee between those 7 days. It can happen more than that. You have to keep travelling one day forward until a camper appears.


No I mean I already have a camper and I TT'ed 7 days is that how this works and then I keep repeating?


----------



## Rosch (Apr 26, 2020)

Jared:3 said:


> No I mean I already have a camper and I TT'ed 7 days is that how this works and then I keep repeating?



Alright. This is how I do it:

You have a camper today but don't want him/her. Save, then quit the game.
TT forward 7 days. If there's no camper in Isabelle's announcement, quit the game without saving.
TT forward one day. If there's still no camper, quit the game without saving. Repeat this step until you get one.
When you get a camper, but don't want him/her, repeat Step 1.
Hope this is clear.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 26, 2020)

Rosch said:


> Alright. This is how I do it:
> 
> You have a camper today but don't want him/her. Save, then quit the game.
> TT forward 7 days. If there's no camper, quit the game without saving.
> ...


Oh I was doing it wrong, thanks for the clarification


----------



## Lovi (Apr 26, 2020)

I can confirm, because I'm working on it tonight, that you can find Campers now even if you repeat the same 15 days or so ^ ^

*ALSO WHY PIETRO. WHY!?!?!?!*
_( can't believe I'm givin' up my clown boy)_


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 26, 2020)

Emzy said:


> Congrats on getting Raymond!!! I wanna try it out since I don't have all 10 personalities and I was wondering if any villagers moved out without telling you? From my understanding,  you exit the game as soon as isabelle tells you that there are no campers so you can't check for thought bubbles...?


Fortunately, in New Horizons villagers will not move out without asking for your input. As long as you ignore their thought bubbles or tell them to stay, you don’t have to worry about them moving out. So even if you time traveled years ahead like I did, all the villagers will stay put! 



Lovi said:


> I can confirm, because I'm working on it tonight, that you can find Campers now even if you repeat the same 15 days or so ^ ^
> 
> *ALSO WHY PIETRO. WHY!?!?!?!*
> _( can't believe I'm givin' up my clown boy)_


I was pretty torn on letting Pietro go to my friend’s island, but I knew it had to be done in order to increase smug spawns. Now I’m worried that my friend won’t want to give him back


----------



## Emzy (Apr 26, 2020)

ThePhantom said:


> Fortunately, in New Horizons villagers will not move out without asking for your input. As long as you ignore their thought bubbles or tell them to stay, you don’t have to worry about them moving out. So even if you time traveled years ahead like I did, all the villagers will stay put!


Awesome! Thanks so much hehe gonna try this out


----------



## sigh (Apr 26, 2020)

do you know if you can move villagers in that you come across during the process or will it somehow ruin the chain?


----------



## ThePhantom (Apr 26, 2020)

Sulky said:


> do you know if you can move villagers in that you come across during the process or will it somehow ruin the chain?


That is a good question and I'll be honest and say I don't know for sure. I would imagine that the spawn rate for campsite visitors wouldn't change. However, if you move in a personality that you didn't have before, then you wouldn't have that personality boost for future campers.


----------



## Lovi (Apr 26, 2020)

Coming back here I definitely, DEFINITELY recommend the 15 days and then start again trick.

I mixed what everyone was saying here and its been going really well for me:

I start on the 1st of a month so that I can keep track
I check in with Isabelle every day after
Usually before 15 days she'll let me know a camper has come to visit
I go to see them, check in with my villagers outside to make sure nobody is asking to move (they will be thinking immediately as you get on if they're looking to move so just pay attention for 'em) pull weeds so I don't get overwhelmed, save, and leave.
I go seven days out from the camper, if Isabelle doesn't say anything about a new camper then-
I go back to the 1st and start over.
This has been working a treat. I'm very excited to keep going today after I get some commissions done, hopeful for my own cat boy.

When you find the camper!

Save before they play their second game with you!
If you do this and they ask for a villager to move out that you don't want to see go, then you can exit the game immediately after they ask (or if you lose because boy these games are annoying) and come back, and they will ask for someone else
Keep cycling through til' they ask for the villager you want to see gone


----------



## nyanicat (Apr 26, 2020)

Lovi said:


> Coming back here I definitely, DEFINITELY recommend the 15 days and then start again trick.
> 
> I mixed what everyone was saying here and its been going really well for me:
> 
> ...


This is basically what I’m doing right now! I’m about 21 villagers in but hey I gotta do what I can for Raymond


----------



## Hoosker (Apr 26, 2020)

Just wanted to chime in here and mention that I've been using the method above and just got Raymond in my campsite!!
(now to get him in without kicking out any of my faves lol).

Keep up hope, everyone!!


----------



## Rindeseyu (Apr 26, 2020)

Yay I'm glad u got Raymond!!!!


----------



## Shiluc (Apr 26, 2020)

I read up on the guide and I think I'm gonna try and get Freya and Marina, lucky for me their personalities are the only two I don't have on my island currently! Glad you got your dreamy!

EDIT! Marina is now a resident after a couple hours of grinding!


----------

